# Where does your love for dogs/GSDs come from?



## Zeeva

Where does your love for dogs/GSDs come from? Does it stem from growing up with dogs? Your family/parents always owning a beloved pet? Or do you just love them because you feel it was somehow programmed into you?

What about your love for the sport you compete in? Is it a family tradition? Or something you've independently learned to enjoy?


----------



## Tide vom Nobles

I fell in love with the breeder form working with a breeder and her 12 GSD dogs. I have never been around such well manner and trained dogs and along the way fell in love. I have always loved GSD thinking they are gorgeous dogs, but getting to work with them everyday made me want one and now I have two. I think its contagious once you get one you can't have enough!!:hug:


----------



## MichaelE

My dad took me to a Military Working Dog demonstration while we were in Wiesbaden in 1968 or 1969. 

All I've ever wanted or owned have been GSD's.


----------



## Kaimeju

I have always loved dogs since I knew what they were. Most of my childhood toys were dogs. It's definitely one of those "pre-programmed" feelings. We didn't get a family dog until I was eight. That was a long eight years for me lol. I kept trying to convince my parents how to take care of them because I was devouring every dog book I could find.

I didn't really become obsessed with GSDs until I decided to adopt one. Huskies and primitive breeds were always my favorite, but I knew they would be wrong for my personality type. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers

I saw a working GSD at Frankfurt airport in 1989. That dog knew what he was doing. Was walking deliberately, looking right and left, as if he were just waiting for a bad guy to show up. Dreamed of owning one ever since.


----------



## LoveEcho

I got to see a MWD demonstration at the Sub Base near where I grew up. I've been hooked since.


----------



## wolfy dog

Interesting question. it must have come from a previous life as I have craved a dog throughout my childhood for as long as I can remember but was never allowed to have one. It left a gaping hole in my life. But I made up for it big time when I moved out and on my own. Never do I want to be without dogs again. The love for GSDs must have come from my dear grandfather. They were his favorite dogs although he never had one, which was good as he would have made a lousy trainer and the dogs would have walked all over him.


----------



## GatorDog

I worked at a veterinary hospital where the dogs for the New York State troopers were housed before going to training. I wanted one, and ended up taking in one of the "failed" prospects.


----------



## fredh

From my early years in Police Work (1981 to 2009) (Royal Canadian Mounted Police). Would accompany Police Dog Handler/Team on Criminal Apprehension Tracks and knew then that the GSD was the Breed for me. Finally got my own GSD after I retired from Police Work.


----------



## SDG

Always wanted a dog as a child, but was never allowed one. In retrospect, it was a good thing because my mother would not have allowed a dog to live inside the house and I would have been devastated thinking of my pup outside in the cold. In her later years, my Mom became very attached to my sister's Yorkie, so I know she had an affinity for animals, but it never trumped her desire for a pristine house.

My love for the GSD came, I think, from a dog named Colonel, who was owned by my parent's friends. His claim to fame, aside from being just about perfect in every way, was that he rescued a child who fell into a lake and was drowning. This was a dog that was not raised with children. I remember burying my face in his fur and just wanting to stay there forever. Now, I'm blessed to have my wonderful girl with her incredibly soft, silky black coat to bury my face in all these years later.


----------



## angelas

I really don't know where mine comes from.

It's not early childhood socialization. I grew up in what was basically a town that exists to serve the surrounding Reserves in Northern SK until I was 4. All the dogs running loose were basically feral (and dangerous). My parents didn't have any dogs, none of their friends had dogs. So really no positive exposure there.

At ages 8 and 10 I was bitten by my uncle's dog in the face. All the more reason to not like dogs.

We didn't get our first dog until I was 12. I have never felt more connected to another being in my entire life.

I don't know how it happened, but I'm glad it did.


----------



## llombardo

I always had dogs growing up, we were never without them. The interesting thing is that I have 2 sisters and they are nothing like I am with dogs. They like them but they don't have any. They will both help out a stray, but that is about it. They aren't fond of fur either. My one sister has nice things and I think that is part of it. I have nice enough things, but nothing that would be an issue if they broke it. I prefer having them around, they are irreplaceable.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

My mom grew up on a farm, my Dad always had german shepherds growing up..We are a family of animal lovers and have always had multiple animals, mostly dogs and cats..I have had gsd's in my life since I was a little kid, many many moons ago


----------



## gsdlover91

I've always been a HUGE animal lover, am going to school to be a vet, and have had all types of animals while growing up.... we've always had a family dog too. 

That being said, my love of dogs, specifically, German Shepherds, probably came from my love of wolves. They're one of my favorite animals, and I love that GSD's resemble them. Now so do huskies and malamutes, but I really was drawn to the nobleness, the beauty, the loyalty, and the versatility of this breed. They are the perfect canine. And I know I won't own any other breed.

Oh and the love of the sports we do...well. I have always been intrigued by schutzhund, I love the bond that a schH dog and a handler have, the bond just radiates outward. I think the training is awesome, and takes a lot of dedication. 

Dock diving, i love that sport because ITS FUN! And Berlin absolutely lives for it.  I love seeing him so happy.


----------



## cmcbride

We had dogs growing up as a kid, one being a sweet GSD female my parents rescued. Since then I have always been a huge shepherd fan.


----------



## vm53506

I guess my love of dogs comes from the fact that my parents are dog lovers and so I grew up around dogs. My first dog was a Siberian Husky which we had to give up to a relative when we moved due to lack of space. Now we have Titan and plenty of space and hopefully we´ll never have to give him up.


----------



## IllinoisNative

I grew up with dogs from the time I was a baby. I'm one of four kids but the only one with an obsession for dogs. I love the look of Huskies/German Shepherds. Grew up with Huskies and realized it was the WRONG breed for us as a family. I need loyalty in my dogs and a dog who wants to be with me. So the German Shepherd won out. 

I always say that if there is phone booth in the middle of a field and I'm in it, the Husky would take off and the German Shepherd would try to figure out how to get in it with me.


----------



## onyx'girl

We always had dogs growing up, and the neighborhood dogs all belonged to everyone...kids and dogs went safely from house to house, never a locked door(we lived on a lake).

When my stepdad came into my life he ran a service station/towing business with the city police impound lot on his property. He had two GSD's as 'guard dogs' and they were all business at the station, but when they were home, they were family pets/companions. One was a white GSD which weren't very common back then. Misty, and the other was a b&t Stomper. Sadly my stepdads partner poisoned Misty and Stomper. He hated those dogs and then embezzled from my stepdad. Went to prison for his embezzlement, there was no judgement for the killing of the dogs.

When I moved on my own my fiance and I got a black GSD and named him Stomper in honor of my stepdads boy. When my own Stomper passed away at 11, I went for almost 10 yrs without a GSD and the dog I had at the time, Clover(border/golden x) was boring in comparison! 
Onyx entered into the picture when Clover was almost 11. So, back to GSD's and fun times!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

> Where does your love for dogs/GSDs come from?


My grandfather had GSD's on his farm growing up who helped with the stock and acted as companions for the family (he was a foster kid) he lived with all through his young adult life. He passed that down to my father and all of us kids... I however, got the "obsessive gene" when it came to the breed. My grandfather was a big time supporter of the breed.



> Does it stem from growing up with dogs?


We always had 1 or 2 GSD's growing up and we did foster whenever it was needed in our little town. 



> Your family/parents always owning a beloved pet?


Our GSD's were mostly companion dogs however, my Dad did train in obedience and agility with our last family GSD; Beau (RIP). He never competed, probably due to the time needed to do it as he worked full time, had his own business and was raising 3 very active girls.



> Or do you just love them because you feel it was somehow programmed into you?


I love this breed for what they are suppose to be. A truly versatile breed who is capable of pretty much anything and everything that is asked of them. 



> What about your love for the sport you compete in?


Schutzhund - My GSD's growing up trained with a very well known importer/trainer of police K9's and after the obedience classes were completed there was always (every Sunday) a group of people (looking back now, probably a club or local K9 officers) who went onto the field to work on obedience (jumps, climbs, retrieves, etc.) and bite work. My Dad always let us watch (with permission from our trainer) if we behaved while he attended class with my dog prior. This stuck with me and still does... that first escape bite I saw... chills.... I knew I wanted to be more involved when I could.

Herding - My Gramps always talked about how the dogs would help with the stock when he was a kid. I sorta found the sport boring but that was because I never really gave it a chance or got more involved. Now I am working my youngest in the venue (with hopes of having my own livestock this summer!) and am loving it!!! Helps that she is a total natural and so talented.. lol. 



> Is it a family tradition?


Having a well trained animal is something my family values, no matter what you do with it, so I guess in that regard yes.



> Or something you've independently learned to enjoy?


*See above.


----------



## Eiros

My childhood companion, floppy-eared Max! My dad always loved the breed and we used to watch dog shows together too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeDocsAssistant

I've grown up with the dogs! My mom and entire family has always loved dogs and we....well we have a housefull! My shepherd is our youngest and biggest yet. She's also my second dog, my first previously being a poodle but he took a liking to my great uncle so I decided to give him my 10year old baby.







Riley!







One of five schnauzers, Duchess 
Riley °ω°


----------



## vicky2200

I would guess I love dogs because my parents do and I have always had a minimum of one (rarely one, usually 2+). The first dog we had (as a family) was a GSD. I really only remember the day he died but he was supposedly a great dog. After that we had a shepherd mix, a miniature poodle, another german shepherd, and the dogs we currently have. So aside from the two poodles, all of our dogs have been either pure bred GSD or part GSD. (The alaskan husky is part GSD.) 

Really, I love all dogs. I haven't heard of a breed that I wouldn't have. However, I really like the way the GSD looks and they are very easy to train. I do plan on having a variety of breeds in the future, but I will likely always have a GSD or GSD mix in the house.


----------



## tottie86

I actually only fell in love with german shepherds last year when my boyfriends brother came to live with us! His german shepherd was the most loyal dog and a sweet dog!! I fell in love, and had to have 1


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid

When I was growing up, I didn't even like dogs. I have Asperger's - undiagnosed at the time. I didn't understand what I saw as the dogs' constant neediness, and their desperate attempt to elicit affection and attention from people. I found it intrusive, and even pathetic. My mental/emotional/social development was lagging behind, and I did not learn to open up my feelings and form attachments until I was in my mid twenties - after owning a dog for a few years. But that came about through horses. 

In my mid twenties, I took up horse-back riding. I was fascinated by the psychology of the horse, and trying to understand the mysterious reasons as to why an animal 10 times stronger than us so willingly allows us to sit on their back, and tries so hard to please. The more I read about horses, the herd instinct, the social bonds and dynamics that allows a herd to function, survive, and which allows us to form relationships with them, then the more I understood dogs and their pack instinct. Plus, I enjoyed the company of my friends' dogs when we went on trail rides. 

So my first dog, William, a Spaniel/Retriever/Afghan happy-go-lucky mix, came on trail rides with us, and in his spare time unlocked my emotions and taught me about love and bonding and set the stage for what I knew to be a new love of dogs. Keeta, my second dog, was a very different challenge, and my on-going efforts for appropriate training venues for her led me to Schutzhund. What Elisabeth said above about seeing an escape bite - the very first time I saw a hold and bark - chills! 

GSDs weren't even on my Radar at the time - after all, they were just dogs, right? But I was dumbfounded by these dogs at the Schutzhund club, their connection with the handlers, their biddability, their drive, their joy of life, their quasi-human intelligence, their core mental strength, their courage when faced with a treat, their calm and social manner when at home - what else can I say? It wasn't long before I knew beyond a doubt that my next dog was going to be a working line GSD.


----------



## Kahrg4

For as long as I can remember I always liked and wanted to be around dogs. I used to get in trouble as kid when I would go to a friend's house for a sleep-over/slumber party and spent more time interacting with their pets then with the other children. :blush:

I begged for a dog for years and years. Spent many birthday candles wishing for a dog. When my mother finally wore down we got an American Eskimo Dog. I can remember memorizing the poster of all the dog breeds in the vet's office. There was just something about the GSD and all its familial branches that really captured my interested. Later my family got involved with other northern breeds and worked with their respective rescues, but it wasn't until college that I got the chance to really live and work with GSDs.

After I moved outta the dorms I finally had the opportunity to foster GSDs. It was a game changer. My first foster was 30min away from being a foster fail when I got the call that he'd been adopted by a lovely family. It was sad to see him go, but I knew then that I would have a GSD of my own to keep someday. 

Fast forward many fosters and 4 years later and Cafall came home with me. We've kinda been inseparable ever since. :wub:


----------



## shilorio

I loved cats first, when I was five. But as I grew older I realized how dogs were so mucho te loving and what they give to you. 
So I wanted to adopt a pitty from the pound and the pound said I wasn't qualified. Heart broken, my mom decided to then surprise me with a tiny female german shepherd, and the rest was history.


----------



## brembo

It's a weird story, but here goes.....

I used to be a surveyor. Ya know the guys that run around with lasers and measure things. Well I was doing a loan survey in a fairly nice neighborhood and saw a man tossing a frisbee for his German. I always was drawn towards agile and smart dogs(had Border Collies prior) so I wandered over and said hello. The dog, named King, brought the disc over, laid down and put his paw on the frisbee while I spoke to the owner. It was such a meaningful gesture on the dog's part, sorta like "well, I'll wait here and hold onto my disc while these two schmutzes yammer". I asked if I could toss the disc and with a simple word the owner ASKED King to give me the frisbee. I saw the dog size me up, I was surveyed, assessed and accepted as an appropriate frisbee tosser. I liked the thinking, I liked the fact the dog made decisions. I threw it a few times, got a few good ear rubs in and cemented in my head that GSDs would likely be a good foil for me. 

What I didn't know was that with their humans GSDs are goofy wads of cuddle-ness that strive to make you laugh and quit being such serious beings. Win-win in my book.My dogs are dorks with me, dorks around my friends and suits with dark glasses with strangers, What's not love about that?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

My love for GSDs came from family dogs.Taffy(Black/Tan GSD) and Prince(silver and black) Jumper(light sable GSD) and Heinrick(light sable GSD . Taffy was a large female GSD who was beautiful but was at my families dairy farm as a deterrent to thiefs. She seemed beautiful and big.She was very mean . I used to sit across from her dog box and watch her and try to get her to like me. She would do the GSD head tilt and I would be like" see she likes me" and then she would snap at me when I tried to get closer. I really wanted Taffy to be my friend so when she had puppies we gvot Jumper. He was colored like Daisy and jumped alot hence at I named him. My family kept dogs on a chain. Prince was a black and silver GSD who was a cuddle bug extrordinaire even on the chain. He was hit when he got loose. Heinrick was a stray puppy my adoptive parents found along a railroad track. He too was light sable. When I think dog I see a GSD.I wanted a GSD and I wanted them to be true family memeber so hence the lives of our Daisy,Lucky ,Chevy and Thunder. 
Did my family have beloved family pets ? Yes and no my mom's side yes ,my dad's side they always had farm dogs who slept in the barn and played w/ kids ,ran off vermin and rabbbits they had jobs of a sort or they were on chains. My Mom's side had lots of spaniels ,beagles and doxies.Most dogs lived in the house and looking at old pictures the dogs were in every shot. Adoptive family the dogs including Rex ,sable GSD lived on a chain but came in sometimes and Heinrich was not only an inside dog but he was prince.He accepted everybody ,believed that the couch was his and in general was so smart it often got him in trouble.
Thats how I came to love the GSD and the reason my dogs live the way they do..


----------



## HarleyTheGSD

I've loved animals since I was a toddler. I used to catch snakes, lizards, frogs, toads, and turtles all the time and keep them as pets. We got our first dog when I was seven years old, Cookie(free walmart puppy, we still have her). I became very involved in her training. I taught her how to roll over, jump through hoola hoops, jump on command, and shake hands all before I turned eight years old. 
I've had many favorite dog breeds, but the German Shepherd was always on the list (because I've always loved their looks). When I started to do research on the breed and know more about temperaments, I knew that this was the breed for me. I own two German Shepherds, and I love each of them to death. I will always have a German Shepherd by my side.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

elisabeth_00117 said:


> My grandfather had GSD's on his farm growing up who helped with the stock and acted as companions for the family (he was a foster kid) he lived with all through his young adult life. He passed that down to my father and all of us kids... I however, got the "obsessive gene" when it came to the breed. My grandfather was a big time supporter of the breed.
> 
> 
> 
> We always had 1 or 2 GSD's growing up and we did foster whenever it was needed in our little town.
> 
> 
> 
> Our GSD's were mostly companion dogs however, my Dad did train in obedience and agility with our last family GSD; Beau (RIP). He never competed, probably due to the time needed to do it as he worked full time, had his own business and was raising 3 very active girls.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this breed for what they are suppose to be. A truly versatile breed who is capable of pretty much anything and everything that is asked of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Schutzhund - My GSD's growing up trained with a very well known importer/trainer of police K9's and after the obedience classes were completed there was always (every Sunday) a group of people (looking back now, probably a club or local K9 officers) who went onto the field to work on obedience (jumps, climbs, retrieves, etc.) and bite work. My Dad always let us watch (with permission from our trainer) if we behaved while he attended class with my dog prior. This stuck with me and still does... that first escape bite I saw... chills.... I knew I wanted to be more involved when I could.
> 
> Herding - My Gramps always talked about how the dogs would help with the stock when he was a kid. I sorta found the sport boring but that was because I never really gave it a chance or got more involved. Now I am working my youngest in the venue (with hopes of having my own livestock this summer!) and am loving it!!! Helps that she is a total natural and so talented.. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Having a well trained animal is something my family values, no matter what you do with it, so I guess in that regard yes.
> 
> 
> 
> *See above.


This is a bad photo (it's a picture of a picture) but this was the training facility we went too every week for many years. My mother is front centre with our second GSD (a American/German cross). You can see the stadium lighting and wall in the background through the pathway in the trees... this place was paradise...


----------



## dogfaeries

My mother loved animals. We always had dogs (among other things). When I was 12 years old, she bought a GSD puppy. The two of us took her to obedience classes, joined a kennel club, and then showed her in conformation. 

I've never been without a dog. I can't even fathom it.


----------



## arycrest

My love for dogs came from my parents, especially my father. We always had a dog or two when I was growing up. I won my first dog, a Cocker Spaniel, in a contest on my 12th birthday and have had a dog of my own ever since.

My love for the German Shepherd came from watching the old Rin Tin Tin TV series plus watching a few movies when I was in grade school that featured GSDs. I got my first GSD, Tasha, in 1974 and have never wanted another breed since then.


----------



## Sri

I've always been drawn to GSDs, wolves, horses, etc. GSDs especially just went straight to my heart. Maybe I owned some in a past life or was one(and one of you might have owned me ). 

Never wanted to keep any though. It's the kids who forced my hand. I tried to convince them to go for a smaller, cute, fluffy breed and kept tempting them with these puppies. We even took them to a breeder who had several huge GSDs and though the kids were intimidiated by the sheer size and the jaws, they would not budge from their desire for a GSD. 

My husband in the meanwhile who didnt care for dogs or animals happened to come across a full page of GSD puppy images and he was so immensely drawn to them(highly unusual for him) that we ended up getting one. Strangely though, I saw our puppy in a dream much before we ever even thought of getting one. And when I saw him among the litter, something clicked and I said this is it. We had no second thoughts about which puppy to pick out of the six.

By the way, nice question! I enjoyed reading some of the responses


----------



## PhoenixGuardian

Sri said:


> I've always been drawn to GSDs, wolves, horses, etc. GSDs especially just went straight to my heart.


Ha! Me too! I have always been an animal fanatic. I was the kid who was out finding ridiculous ways to get up on the horse's back, because I wanted up there, but was so short I had to get get creative (found out very quickly which ways worked and which ways didn't!)
My Grandpa was a dog handler for the police and, though he was retired, he had a GSD by the name of Reba, who I adored. My Grandma was always nervous that she would scare us, so she wasn't let out of her kennel often when we were there, but I begged my Grandpa to take her out.
To my four or five year old brain, she was the most magnificent animal that had ever walked the earth. Ever since her, I had wanted a GSD. We have always had dogs, my Dad used to have English Setters, but now we have Alaskan huskies. I used to skip out on schoolwork a lot so that I could research dog training, checking out every dog book at our local library, memorizing them, and checking them out again (before I discovered the internet). My life always has, and always will revolve around animals and animal training. Its my "thing."


----------



## LARHAGE

My mother was the German Shepherd lover, when she was 11 her parents were tragically killed and she was shipped to live with an Uncle she didn't even know, he had a broom factory on the property and they had a big white GSD chained up to the building and he would be set free at night, he was so mean he had to be hazed into a pen to catch and chain him, even her uncle couldn't touch him. My Mom was warned to never go near him but everyday she would sit near him and just daydream as she had no friends as she had not spoken since her parents death, one day her Uncle found her sitting with the big dog laying on her lap as she stroked his head, he ran to her and the dog threatened to attack him, that dog became my Moms best friend, he brought her out of her grief and accompanied her on daily jaunts in the hills, he cemented her love for the breed and we always had German Shepherds because of that dog.

The day before my Mother passed away from cancer she was in and out of consciousness , me and my sisters were sitting bedside when she reached her hand out and said "Baron" in a very happy tone, we all looked at each other and smiled, Baron was her favorite German Shepherd who had died at 15 years of age 23 years prior.


----------



## marbury

Kaimeju said:


> I have always loved dogs since I knew what they were. Most of my childhood toys were dogs. It's definitely one of those "pre-programmed" feelings... I kept trying to convince my parents how to take care of them because I was devouring every dog book I could find.


Ditto. Born this way! Neither of my parents had or even liked pets. I had no friends with dogs. I was innate and I loved dogs before I ever even met one in person.


----------



## onyx'girl

LARHAGE said:


> My mother was the German Shepherd lover, when she was 11 her parents were tragically killed and she was shipped to live with an Uncle she didn't even know, he had a broom factory on the property and they had a big white GSD chained up to the building and he would be set free at night, he was so mean he had to be hazed into a pen to catch and chain him, even her uncle couldn't touch him. My Mom was warned to never go near him but everyday she would sit near him and just daydream as she had no friends as she had not spoken since her parents death, one day her Uncle found her sitting with the big dog laying on her lap as she stroked his head, he ran to her and the dog threatened to attack him, that dog became my Moms best friend, he brought her out of her grief and accompanied her on daily jaunts in the hills, he cemented her love for the breed and we always had German Shepherds because of that dog.
> 
> The day before my Mother passed away from cancer she was in and out of consciousness , me and my sisters were sitting bedside when she reached her hand out and said "Baron" in a very happy tone, we all looked at each other and smiled, Baron was her favorite German Shepherd who had died at 15 years of age 23 years prior.


:wub: That proves the Rainbow Bridge is for real!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I think loving animals in general was pre-programmed into me and my sister, mostly through my mom's side of the family. She got it from her dad, my grandmother always just tolerated all his animals, but Papa was a true animal lover. He had several outdoor aviaries of birds, mostly finches and parakeets, but also a couple of cockatiels, and maybe some other kinds. He also had an outdoor pond with fish. Those I remember, but when my mom was growing up they had a lot more animals, even goats and chickens I think. 

I grew up with cats, so they were my first love. We had a couple of badly behaved dogs that nobody bothered to train, but it wasn't until my met my husband that I really became a dog person too. He had two German shepherds, Heidi and Nero. We were together for years before finally moving in together and then deciding to get married. He brought me home a kitten as an engagement present, and I got him a GSD as a wedding gift. Sneaker lived to 14-1/2 years old, and she was such a great dog. She totally sold me on the breed, and we've had one or two ever since. 

My sister has 7 rescued cats, many with special needs. Mom has several parrots, they just lost their 15 year old Westie and got a cute little dog from the shelter when they went to donate Molly's things. Tinker is possibly a terrier/chihuahua mix of some sort, and is fitting into their home well.

I had two Maine **** kitties, but lost my boy Elvis two weeks ago at age 12-1/2.  His half sister Emmy was diagnosed with renal failure a month prior, so I've been doing everything I can to keep her as happy and healthy as I can, as long as possible. She'll be 12 on Saturday.


----------



## Merciel

I was a latecomer to dogs. I used to have (and train) rats, but when I was working in trials, I didn't have the time to devote to a bigger pet.

Then I moved to appellate work (more flexible schedule, fewer hours) and we bought a condo so I wasn't renting anymore, and a "real" pet became possible. I actually only got Pongu because originally I wanted a cat, but my husband is allergic to cats so I figured "well, I'll get a dog instead."

Nobody really expected the "dog thing" to turn into the craziness that it did... but in retrospect I guess it shouldn't have been _that_ surprising. I am constitutionally incapable of stopping halfway on any of my hobbies.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Oh, forgot our sports! Tom jumps Halo in dock diving, but he doesn't train her he just takes her out there and does it when there's an event not too far away on a free weekend, so it's more of a dabbling situation rather than being seriously competitive about it. We first decided to try it because she loves to swim and would jump off the rocks into the water at the park, so we thought she might actually jump off the dock, even though she'd never seen a swimming pool or a dock before. And she did! We'd tried it a few years before with Dena & Keefer, and Dena would go into the pool off the exit ramp and swim around, but would not jump off the dock. Keefer slid off the dock head first a couple of times before deciding he wasn't interested in doing that anymore. He went completely submerged and then popped to the surface like a cork, lol. :wild: 

I've been racing Halo in flyball since April 2012, so a little less than 2 years. Again, it was something I'd heard of before and thought she'd enjoy it. She's agile, athletic, and fearless, and loves to run and jump and chase balls, so it seemed perfect for her. I found a "for fun" class at a shelter the Summer of 2011, and she did so well and enjoyed it so much, I searched online and found the North American Flyball Association website, that had a list of clubs in our area. I saw that one was about an hour away and was starting up classes in a few weeks, so I signed us up. We took the next class after that, which ended right before Thanksgiving 2012, and then we were invited to come to club practices since there would not be any more classes until Spring. 

The official invitation to join the club was at the end of March 2012, about a week and a half before the club was going to sponsor a tournament. I remember the email well - it said "Halo will be racing at our tournament, so get ready!". We've been having fun practicing most weekends, and doing 6-8 tournaments a year ever since.


----------



## Loneforce

My best friend when I was young, was a German shepherd. I used to hang with him all the time. I would run home from school and there he was sitting there waiting for me. We had a lot of good times together. I believe that is where it all started. The rest is history.


----------



## David Winners

I was born into a kennels that raised and trained working dogs. My mother was a trainer and handler. We had mals, GSDs and Saint Bernard Dogs that competed in weight pull and conformation. 

I have a deep love of dogs in general. I spent my youth training and handling several GSDs, and my personal SBD Charlie. I also used to work with my mother training clients dogs and shelter rescues. After moving out on my own, I continued working with shelter dogs and the local rescue groups. Bring an avid hunter, most of my personal dogs were field labs. We also always had a Mastiff around as a pet for the kids.

Through my early adulthood, I got away from working dogs and concentrated on behavioral modification, aggressive dogs, problem children if you will. I also started pet training, which taught me to train people. I got involved in a club, teaching obedience, and stayed involved until I joined the army.

I got back into working dogs as a handler in the army and quickly progressed into training. My working dog was a GSD, and I got to train a couple hundred dogs over the next few years. This enabled me to form an opinion of what I really like in a dog. I appreciate all working dogs, and enjoy training any dog, but for me the GSD is my breed of choice.

I like an active thinking dog. I like a dog of solid nerves and balanced drives that is neither of low thresholds or handler soft. I like a dog that is built to work and has the proper conformation to work well into it's senior years. I like a dog that is motivated by working with me, not just by the toy I carry. I like a dog who would rather be with me than anywhere else. You can find dogs that meet this description in any working breed, but I find them most prevalent in the well bred GSD. 

Secondary to all that stuff, I just love the look of a WL GSD. 

David Winners


----------



## gsdsar

Fun thread!!!

I blame my mom. I grew up with dogs, Springers. Was a typical annoying child. My mom sided with the dog usually. " moooooom, Maggie growled at me!!!!!" " what were you doing to her?" Was he usual response. Not the way things are done now, but it taught me to think about how my actions were seen by the dog. But she was the woman who found my cat attacking a bunny nest and tried to save them, who told me not to capture firefly and keep them in jars because the "queen would seek me out", who fed the squirrels and picked up strays. A basic respect and love for all life. 

But my mom is not actually a good dog owner. LOL. They get fed off the plate, would not get any vaccines if not for me, would eat Gaines Burgers and be obese. But ****, all her dogs live forever. 

We adopted a wonder pit/lab mix from the pound when I was just about to go to college. Casey. Best dog. With some DA issues. So I took her to training. And the trainer has GSD that he did SchH with. Having been "attacked" by 2GSD in the past, I was floored by these dogs. And decided I wanted one. So I got one. She was so amazing I started working with rescue dogs, met some amazing people just getting into the breed as well. Rehabbed lots of dogs(before I knew when to be scared of a dog) just immersed myself into the breed and the culture. 

Tried SchH , got a BH, then realized I did not have the competitive spirit. ( and I did not like being yelled at and called names , bad club, nuff said) At SchH training one day 2 SAR handlers came out to look at some dogs for SAR. We sat and talked and I thought it sounded like fun. 

Long story short, SAR is an illness. It's infects everything you do. I was addicted. Stopped SchH, started SAR, got certified, got another GSD, certified that one, then wanted more and moved to USAR. And here I am. Full circle. New puppy, doing SchH but also SAR. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LARHAGE

onyx'girl said:


> :wub: That proves the Rainbow Bridge is for real!



That's exactly how I felt at the time, it made me extremely happy as she was also seeing dear departed loved ones. It's going to be a happy reunions some day.


----------



## Zeeva

LARHAGE said:


> My mother was the German Shepherd lover, when she was 11 her parents were tragically killed and she was shipped to live with an Uncle she didn't even know, he had a broom factory on the property and they had a big white GSD chained up to the building and he would be set free at night, he was so mean he had to be hazed into a pen to catch and chain him, even her uncle couldn't touch him. My Mom was warned to never go near him but everyday she would sit near him and just daydream as she had no friends as she had not spoken since her parents death, one day her Uncle found her sitting with the big dog laying on her lap as she stroked his head, he ran to her and the dog threatened to attack him, that dog became my Moms best friend, he brought her out of her grief and accompanied her on daily jaunts in the hills, he cemented her love for the breed and we always had German Shepherds because of that dog.
> 
> The day before my Mother passed away from cancer she was in and out of consciousness , me and my sisters were sitting bedside when she reached her hand out and said "Baron" in a very happy tone, we all looked at each other and smiled, Baron was her favorite German Shepherd who had died at 15 years of age 23 years prior.


The way you told this story, I feel like it is movie worthy.

Thank you C:


----------



## Shaolin

The first dog I had was a GSD mix. Part of me thinks he was a Bi-Colored GSD, but that's not the point. Anywho, my parents' house caught on fire and he was in the basement. He somehow made it outside and instead of bolting out of fear, he stood outside, barked for a while, then went up the street to my Aunts' house and began barking on her porch/scratching at the door until she came out. He took off back down the street, barking the whole way and my Aunt watched as he went back into the now smoke filled basement and continued to bark his head off. My mother said what woke her up was not the smoke detectors, but the incessant barking of the dog.

He ended up having burned paws and due to smoke inhalation and burns on his face, he had some sight/smell/hearing problems for the rest of his life, but he was a fantastic dog. I also loved the show Rin Tin Tin and I just absolutely loved any GSD I saw on the street. I think I've always loved GSDs. There was just something so majestic about them and I can't quit loving them. I don't think I'll ever not have a GSD.


----------



## LaRen616

Zeeva said:


> Where does your love for dogs/GSDs come from


Ever since I was a little girl I have loved dogs and other animals. I played with The Littlest Pet Shop and My Little Pony instead of barbie dolls and make up. When I went to family parties I was more excited to see their pets than I was to see my family. Everyone thought I'd grow up to be a Vet or a Vet tech but I always said I wanted to be a dog breeder so that I could have several different breeds and lots of them. (I was little and didn't know that's actually called a puppy mill)

I knew many GSDs growing up but they were either white or black/tan and I was not attracted to them. 5 years ago my ex boyfriend's best friend got a sable GSD and I thought he was so handsome and such a good dog that I started looking up the breed and discovered that they came in solid black and that is what made me want one. They were just gorgeous, intimidating and such a strong looking dog that I decided right then and there that I had to have one. :wub:



Zeeva said:


> Does it stem from growing up with dogs? Your family/parents always owning a beloved pet?


I guess it does, my mom got a male Lhapso Apso/Cocker Spaniel/Poodle mix puppy 2 months before I was born so I grew up with him. We also had a Yorkie but it was aggressive with children so my mom gave him away. When I was 11 we got a female GSD/Husky mix. I've never not had a dog in my life and I hope that there will always be at least one in my life.



Zeeva said:


> Or do you just love them because you feel it was somehow programmed into you?


I think it is programmed into me but I also think it's because dogs don't judge you. They give you loyalty, love and attention. They accept you for who you are, they love you no matter what and they show you that they care. They make you feel better when you are sad, they make you feel safe when they are around and they make you feel like you are not alone. :wub:


----------



## SusiQ

We always had dogs growing up - just can't imagine life without them. I made sure my kids grew up with dogs as well - it teaches them about compassion and unconditional love!


----------



## mego

I never had a gsd growing up but always fantasized about having one. I really admired their devotion to their families. There was this terrifying GSD named Bear that lived down the street. Their front yard had no fence and if anyone walked by he would be right at the edge of the property barking his fool head off to warn everyone that they shouldn't touch his yard. My bike crashed one time and I fell into their yard and I was terrified that he'd tear me apart, but he just stood about five feet away and gave me some warning barks and I went on my way. He was always really nice to his family too, super obedient and happy. Just a crazy dog that stuck in my memory. (I know barking at everyone doesn't sound like obedient and happy but he just really took his job too seriously lol)

Flash forward a few years. I'm alone at school for the most part. Have an apartment, I wanted a dog that could be my best friend and gsds are like glue. I love that they are aloof toward other people outside their circle. I know it's kinda lame, but I'm kind of like that too. I can be social but I prefer just a few select people, so the breed is similar to me in that aspect. I just love the characteristics of the breed. I joke all the time that my dog is basically me. She whines all the time  but gets what she wants, she's smart, a little devious, etc.


----------



## BellaLuna

When I was younger my close family friends had a gsd named Gerry Lee I just always adored him. So I couldn't wait till I got older to get one..


----------



## pyratemom

I grew up on a rural farm and had animals all my life. Raina is my fourth GSD. I love the breed but have had several other dogs along the way, Dobies, Pits, mixed breeds, etc, not to mention horses, ponies, ducks, chickens, rabbits, iguanas, and cats. I learned to love animals when I was young and never stopped. When an animal comes into my life, they are there for the rest of their life. I never give up on them.


----------



## sarah1366

I was lucky my mum kept gsds from me been 2 but when she split up from my dad and was forced to live with my step dad she got more gsds and she bred them and established herself as a kennels and I lived in a place I hated stepfather I couldnt accept but I would spend my life sitting down the kennels with the shepherds they became my best friends and whenever I was upset they would huddle around me and put there heads on my shoulders they was the only thing that kept me going then bought my first shepherd when I was 17 paid for him with my cleaning job I was so proud to own my own gsd I went on to show him and he made championship level but he was the apple of my eye he'd sleep on my bed and went through every walk of life I went through went 
every where with me and now 30 years on I still love this breed and still own gsds can't imagine my life without them and thats where I developed the love of this breed

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FrankRSalatino

I think that it started when I was a boy and when I used to watch Rin Tin Tin. That was a very long time ago, but I remember always wanting a GSD since Childhood. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kejasa

My great-grandmother raised German Shepherds and so did one of my uncles. I never met their dogs, but I did bring home a stray shepherd as a kid. She was the best dog I have ever had. I have my second German shepherd now and love her to pieces.


----------



## xtramile

I really believe there is a genetic predisposition to being a "dog person". I know just being around any dogs immediately improves my mood.


----------



## redandgold

I have these memories of giant black GSDlike guard dogs. They're false, but do have some basis in reality. When I was a toddler, my mom owned two small dogs, but they looked huge and wolfish to me because of how tiny I was.

I've always wanted dogs that looked like the images from my fuzzy early memories.


----------



## David Taggart

Naturally, humans must fear wolf-like dogs. It is fear, not love that is programmed in our brains. For the same reason we are scared of bees, snakes and rats, not because our mothers told us they are dangerous, but our instinct of self-preservation. This prehistoric fear is a corner stone for our love to dogs which comes through the culture to love all living beings, and, being selective, we chose dogs. The majority of small children under 2 years are scared of dogs like GSD absolutely instinctively, not because they are big dogs, but because of their wolvish shape programmed in our brain. We grow older and overcome our fear supported by pleasant experience, this time we love ourselves in our bravado, I still watch it sometimes when scared children, who had never touched a dog in their life leave me and my dog with truly happy faces. When we understand, that the beast we feared is vulnerable- we start to admire him. People in general wouldn't like dogs if we consider humans lesser than dogs. People love that fact that they managed to overcome that ancient fear, they love dogs as our "younger brothers".
Conserning dog owners, the main instinct which is at work in us - that is parentual. We are foster parents, and our puppy is our foster child, not less, we exercise the same love to our puppy as we do to our own children.
Those, like me, who grew up with dogs, have a hodge-podge in our brain. From my birth I had dogs as my best companions, they were true members of the family, i was a memmber of their pack ( it would never happen in nature), thus comes an equation for human and dog creatures. So, I'm a pure pagan in this sense, beside many of you. But ... Many people told me, that they mourned the death of their mothers, fathers, brothers and sisters not so deeply, as the death of their dog.


----------



## xtramile

David Taggart said:


> Many people told me, that they mourned the death of their mothers, fathers, brothers and sisters not so deeply, as the death of their dog.


My childhood dog, a small terrier mix, passed away recently and I felt a much deeper loss than any family member that has ever passed. since I was 8 years old she was with me everyday and that is something no one else can say. We went through a lot together.


----------



## 3dognite

I grew up on a farm in central Montana. My parents had GSD's since before I was born. Diamond was their dog when I was little...they have pictures of my sister and I sharing leftover pancakes with her when we were still crawling.

Then it was Sasha, who had a litter of puppies that I cared for until they sold. Duke from that litter was my brother's dog. I had Gemini when I was in college and then Rebel after Gemini.

I've grown up with them...there's no other dog like them. I still cry about Duke, Gemini and Rebel...


----------



## jafo220

Wow, great question. I'm on my fifth GSD. 

I think my first stray pick up did it for me. Bo. He was like 90% GSD. Dog was the most gentle big dog I'd ever seen but could also be the scariest. He tipped the scales at around between 100 and 110 pounds. Black and tan. He followed me home one day and we just clicked. This dog with out a doubt would die for me or my family without hesitation. He stayed in our basement and or one car garage while we were away. I came home from school one day to find blood all over the garage floor. My dad who is of the mindset of not getting too close to animals freaked out and we got him to the vet. It seems the mailman would cut between our car and the garage door going to the next house. The door had small pane windows. He went through two of them and scared the heck out of the mailman. He never again cut between the car and garage door. We never dreamed he would do something like that. We replaced the windows with wood panels and Bo was fine. He was just such a smart impressive dog. We lived in a moderate crime area meaning we had our house broke into several times until Bo was here. After that, no more break in's. 

Every GSD after Bo was more experience and the breed just consumed my thoughts when it came to dogs. To me, the GSD is the ultimate dog.

Now I currently have Cruz. He drives us nuts most of the time. He has West German workinglines and shows every bit of it 100% of the time. It's our first WL GSD. We are making good progress as we learn from him and we take more classes. Our instructor has two WL GSD's. He is working with us on some small issues, but our goal has now been set. We along with Cruz want to break into SAR. It should help with his energy level and give us all something to do. We are also looking into Agility with the same trainer. He is just lacking focus right now. But as I said he's improving daily. Even though this dog tests us daily, we would never let him go. He's one of us to the end.


----------



## koda00

all my life (child to adult) i have had/has a German Shepherd(s). My parents loved them and passed the love :wub: onto their children (4). 3 of the 4 kids have GS today.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

when i was little and my mother dropped me off at the sitters, Clare had a rather large male GSD and he followed my everywere i went and slept at the end of my bed when it was nap time. Clare (my sitter) told my mom that he waited everyday by the door for me to arrive like clock work. My mom was a teacher so she missed alot of my firsts and Clare always captured them on camera, i used to have a picture of me learning to walk holding onto his ear  that is were the love came from.


----------



## Juno1

I was raised with them my entire life. I remember waking up from a nap once as a young child, with my dad leaning over me and inside his jacket was this adorable little puppy face looking at me. That was it.


----------



## dragonheart9

I have always had them....Recently I thought of getting a Rottweiler but My mother wouldn't let me bring any dog except a GSD....She doesn't trust any other breed....The fact is, once you have had a GSD you are addicted to perfection.


----------



## koda00

dragonheart9 said:


> I have always had them....Recently I thought of getting a Rottweiler but My mother wouldn't let me bring any dog except a GSD....She doesn't trust any other breed....The fact is, once you have had a GSD you are addicted to perfection.


Yes! it sure is an addiction.....a perfect and loyal,devoted addiction :wub:


----------



## Wodinaz

My parents used to breed GSD. I remember there almost always being a litter of puppies and helping my parents with them. My mom would set up meetings for potential local breeders, and arrange a meet with the people and there GSD. She would also be the one to sit with the dame as she was birthing. Those were some beautiful memories. My dad would be the one to contact and arrange Shepherds from out of state or country. My family is fluent in German so there was a bit of contact from German breeders. I always enjoyed going to the airport to meet people and there GSD. That didn't happen to often cause it was very expensive to arrange out of country breeding . But my favorite part was always being able to play with the pups when they were old enough to go away from the mom. I also loved training with my dad, watching how he would work with the dogs and pups and seeing the focus in the dogs eyes. Always amazed me. My dad also let me help with the task of deciding if people were capable of buying a puppy. That part was hard cause some people just had bad reasons to buy one, and my old man would have nothing to do with any sort of "leave the dog alone for hours to guard a scrap yard" kind of persons.

I'm sorry, sorta long answer, but have so much love and respect for the breed, it's hard to sum it up.


----------



## Honkytonkmn

I've loved dogs for as long as I can remember, when I was a boy growing up I either had a dog or was begging my parents to get a dog. 

When I was 8 years old we moved into an old farm house that had about 4 out buildings on the property and a porch that was about 4 feet off the ground and wrapped around the front and side of the house. Shortly after we moved in the humane society came over told us about a big black German Shepherd stray that lived around the property. They warned us that he was skiddish and very aggressive. They had tried to catch him, but couldn't so they resolved themselves to dropping off food for him every week and asked if we would leave food out for him. Well my Mom agreed we would continue feeding him and we would see him from time to time, but as soon as he saw us he would disappear.

Well I personally made it my mission to befriend this dog, my mom would yell at me constantly to stay away from him, but I didn't listen. Every time I saw him I would follow him where ever he went, it was usually into an out building where he would slip through a hole in the barn and get away. Well one day he dashed under an opening in the porch and I followed him in, he got cornered and lunged at me barking ferociously. I ran out of there like my feet were on fire.

About a week later we had just pulled in the driveway from grocery shopping, I opened the car door and got out. This big black german shepherd came running up to me and licked my hand. From that day on he never left my side. He was there when I got off the school bus and was always playing in the field or sleeping by my side. He was the best dog I had ever had protective obedient and loving.

After he died, we had a few other dogs, all mixed. They were good dogs, but as soon as I moved out on my own I bought a German Shepherd and have never owned another breed since. 

In my opinion they are the best breed of dog, at least for me.


----------



## ChunksDad

I grew up with a Mom who loved animals and a Dad who never was around them growing up and didn't understand them.. He was always pretty much aloof to the woof as we grew up until my mom's friend gave her a standard poodle. After that he (and we all) loved dogs. Smart, loving and almost human our poodles were great dogs. When I got married we got a std. and he was a great dog for 13 years until his hips and lower back gave out. 
I had never had GSD's or liked them for that matter growing up. We always had a bully GSD or 1/2 breed in our neighborhood that looked at my brother and I more as dinner than a family friend. I was often chased by the neighborhood bully on my bike and as a young kid cornered by one that stood in the door jam and growled at my brother and I for three hours until my parents came back from dinner with their friends... 
Needless to say it didn't go over very well when my wife gave my son a GSD puppy for a b-day gift. That pup turned out to be one of the smartest, loving, eager to please dogs that set the standard that all our GSD's are now measured by. Never trained in Sch or PP she was W/L naturally protective and one time stopped an early morning intruder in our house from doing something really stupid that would have wound up with his demise. She was the neighborhood dog and played with kids and all my son's friends and a complete ball hog. There wasn't a squirrel in our area that dared to tread on our property with out fear of death.. Even the postman loved her and she looked forward to his late afternoon visits with out even a warning bark when he arrived. She would have jumped on a grenade for us and it was the toughest thing I have ever had to do when cancer forced us to put her down. Up to the hour she was put to sleep she would still chase the ball and bring it back..
On last story... as a 4-5 year old dog she for some reason didn't like the cable guy.. One Saturday he arrived to work on my line. As he approached the open front door only the screen door was closed. She saw him come up from our sunken living room and in two giant leaps had hit the screen door, broke it off the hinges, knocked the cable guy flat on his back with the screen over him and she on top barking at him... I called her off, helped him get up and tied her on a short tie in the kitchen. After making sure his pants were dry and he was ok, I reintroduced him to her and she was his buddy... 
At any rate, we have come to really love GSD and their character, it would be hard to imagine any other type of dog in our house. We now have two a mom and her 1.5 year old pup...
Phil


----------



## AryaStark

Well, ever since I was a little girl I wanted a dog that looked wolfish because I adored "Balto" as a kid. It wasn't until I met my neighbor's Lab/German Shepherd mix Buster that I fell in love with GSDs. This love was only solidified by interacting with my other neighbor's German Shepherd/Doberman mix Roxy and finally, by handling one of the cutest puppies ever at a pet adoption event I volunteer for back in 2010.

This dog was an adorable German Shepherd mix puppy named Liam and he bonded with me. I love all the dogs I've handled, but aside from Zoe and another dog I worked with that I named Loki, they were the only ones I really clicked with 100%. I would've adopted him myself if I could, but my father didn't want another dog at that time and I don't have my own place yet, so my hands were tied. It broke my heart when no one adopted him and when the time came to put him back on the bus Liam started crying and whining for me. I almost lost it, and then and there I decided when I was able to get another dog, I wanted a German Shepherd or some kind of German Shepherd mix. I couldn't save Liam from the ACC and I couldn't find him a home, but I wanted to get a German Shepherd to honor his memory one day.

This October, I was claimed by an adorable and feisty German Shepherd/Doberman/Beagle mix puppy when I was volunteering for Love Wanted with my boyfriend. It was meant to be, as even my mother thought Zoe was adorable and so we decided to adopt her. My father was indifferent by this point, he knew one way or another we were going to get another dog if I kept volunteering at the adoption events haha.

I hope Liam was eventually adopted and the ACC didn't euthanize him. I'd like to think that he's a spoiled house pet somewhere in NYC and I'm thrilled that I was able to finally live up to my promise about getting a German Shepherd/German Shepherd mix in his honor too.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

First of all, loving animals was hard-wired in me (esp. dogs and horses--I trained horses pro for many years). My father loved dogs, and every dog we got while I was growing up ended up 'his' dog, you know? I LOVED wolves, I think that was hard-wired also, and for me to love GSDs was, I am sure, because to me GSDs looked the most like wolves. I had to wait until I was on my own to get one, however. As much as my Dad loved dogs, he didn't like GSDs. My mother's family had one while he was courting her, and the dog didn't want him anywhere near her, LOL. Guess he held that against all GSDs!

In the early '80s, I found out that people were crossing GSDs with pure wolves, and, of course, I had to get one. My first was 1/4 wolf, and he was such a great dog that next I went for half wolf, half GSD. Please, I don't want to get into an argument about the ethics of such breeding, etc. I had a number of them over the years, all GREAT canine companions, and at the same time I had GSDs, never over 3 canines at once--in my mind, for me, that's the limit, otherwise you can't give them the time and attention they need. I am still a HUGE fan of the wolf/shepherd cross, but not for everyone. It takes someone who knows enough about canine behavior to look past a great deal of posturing, someone assertive enough to be alpha to 120 lbs of muscle and bone and a brain that exceeds even our beloved GSDs. Thank God, though, they don't have the drive of our working GSDs--in comparison, they're a bit on the lazy side.

I had one wolfdog and one GSD when Michigan passed a ban on wolfdogs (based on the lies of one woman, but that's another story). He lived the rest of his life with us until he died at 14, with no one the wiser--my vet was the only one who knew the breeding of all my dogs, and she kept their secrets. Now I have only purebred GSDs, but would get another wolf shepherd again if it were legal to do so. I do love ALL my GSDs, but as I look back, I have had more sables than anything else--could it be because they look more wolf-like? 

Long live the GSD!


----------



## SusiQ

I was raised with dogs my entire life. Our family is of German heritage, so I'm not the only one in my family to own & love the GSD!


----------



## onyxena

This may seem odd on a dog forum, especially considering I own 3 dogs and am getting a puppy this year, but in most ways, I am not really a "dog person". My family always had a dog as child, indoor pets, but I never really got attached to them. I never felt that bond with any of them. When I was in my teens, I dreamed of owning an English mastiff or St Bernard, but after researching the realities of giant breeds, pretty much gave up on a dog of my own. 
None ever attracted my attention. I had no desire to rescue a mutt of any sort. Then later on I had a friend who got a GSD pup and I was totally in love! I had previously thought GSDs were mostly just for serious dog trainers or police. Where I grew up they were not common at all, mostly labs, cattle dogs, and aussies, and mixes of these. I became determined to have one someday and waited a few years till I had a house. 
If I couldn't have a GSD or a Shiloh, I wouldn't have a dog at all!


----------



## rainy5

My love for the gsd comes from my dog as a kid. My parenst took him from the police thinking he didn't take the training. He was the most loving loyal dog he had the best temperment of any dog I have ever owned. I would look into his eyes and we had this amazing bond. last year when I had to put down my golden we had the same bond. I have had the bond with two dogs in my lifetime I am very lucky. Although my girl now is really close. My golden who has passed would growl if you were all in the bathroom he hated closed spaces. Gsd are smart, loyal. The males have this confidence and walk with pride. The second you come in he house they turn into big mushy bables. My husband love came from both his parents love for dogs and his german shepherds as he grew up. Our six year old is dog crazy. He has ran and will sit on the sidewalk if he sees a dog coming he lets dogs come up to him. Now that he is older he slowly walks up and asked the owner we have taught him. Everyone in our neighborhood knows he loves dogs and usually stop to let him pet their dog. Everyone think he wll be a vet. When our gs was a puppy and we still need to crate her. He would tell her crate and she would listen to him. He would kiss her lock the crate door. She would sit and wait for us to come back and he would let her out. She listens so well to him. People laugh when they see him give her commands. To watch him play ball with her it' so cute.  She goes between my feet on our bed at night and his bed.


----------



## JackandMattie

My childhood. My mother. We always had GSDs. But it became a truth for me when I spent my eighth grade year at the Bahrain International School and my Ma imported Skada from Germany. Our First Ever champion SchH dog!

And when we were transferred to Johannesburg two years later (in 1995), during the end months of the apartheid, and I wasn't allowed to leave the house and visit the shops without my PPD dog at heel, well, it was solidified. 

No other dog compares to the GSD. 

None other. 

When you are barely a teen, and you walk streets lined with soldiers to pick up some tomatoes for the evening meal, well, you gain a whole new appreciation for your faithful companion. 

We passed some men one night, lingering (rightfully so, on their own country's soil!), and they perceived us as a threat. One of the men postured when he saw us walking (a block from the grocers) and said to me "I bet my knife is faster than your dog!" I was able, at fifteen years of age, to say, "You might be right. But I am not your enemy, nor is he." And we passed safely by. Idk to this day whether it was my non-aggressive attitude or the dog on watch, but there is something universal about these beasts who share our most intimate lives. I wouldn't have had the fortitude to respond so kindly, so humanly, in a warring country where I was, by virtue of my blue eyed blonde appearance, an unwitting enemy, were it not for my very loyal, proven dog, the dog I absolutely trusted had been trained to protect my life. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie

And, lol, Zeeva... I just had a thought. It probably wasn't the dog at all! It was probably my American accent, with my deep southern drawl, that made the men realize I wasn't an Afrikaner! Nonetheless, without the dog, I don't think we would have had tomatoes with dinner that evening  I would have turned around, if not for Skada. I was an outsider, but I was still afraid. When you're fifteen years old, living in a country at war, you tend to be extra cautious 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril

There was this game online where you could own a virtual pet and you had to teach it fetch or other tricks, feed it, etc. I chose the GSD in the game. It was a pretty realistic looking environment for the most part.
Then at the animal shelter I fell in love with MaCGyver who my aunt/uncle ended up adopting. There was also a volunteer who had a female GSD, named Gypsy, who always went nuts to see me, but at one time jumped a 5 ft fence to see me. She scraped her chin pretty badly but didn't care at all.
Then at the animal hospital I worked at there was the longcoated GSD, Baron. He sometimes patrolled/guarded the hospital when there were reports of people breaking in for narcotics. He's the reason I got a long coat. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~

My grandparents had a female GSD that I remember very well even though I was about 7 when she passed away. I loved that dog to pieces, I remember her being very tolerant of me, letting me climb all over her and using her as a pillow when I watched movies  She was very protective of me, I once told my mom I was running away (I was about 2 or 3 lol) and they sent their GSD after me I only made it to the end of the block before she caught me and dragged me home by my dress lol. 

My stepdad was also in law enforcement, he had a black GSD that I grew up with and I saw the working GSDs when I got to ride along with him. I have literally loved the breed as far back as I can remember


----------



## Nyx

Like most people, or I assume most people, we had a GSD when I was wee lil tyke. Born the same year my lil brother was. Lived to be 13 before we had to lay her to rest. Best dog in the world. Would walk me to my bus stop and be there waiting at the stop when I was supposed to be home. From my first days of kindergarten until junior high. Just a real amazing pup.


----------



## cethlen1621

Several places. Cops as friends and family with experience. My uncle had a GSD mix when I was young. The one guy my mom dated a long time ago had a sweetheart female. My boyfriend had experience with them from his job. Boyfriend's sister has one. They are beautiful creatures. They are often protective of /loyal to their families. They are smart. They may shed a lot but they aren't as slobbery as some dogs. They love playing. I could keep going. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thesilentone

I've loved dogs as long as I can remember ever since I was a child with my first favorite and still currently favorite breed- the Golden Retriever which I hope to find one day from a reputable breeder of course. Two of my aunts were animal lovers and both had horses, one of them used to breed Dobermans and had quite a few around including a little black/tan smooth Dachshund that I loved to play with. My grandparents had a GSD mix that I remember feeding biscuits through her kennel and my grandmother used to let her out of the kennel to run every day since they lived in the woods at the time. Also as a kid I always had stuffed dogs laying around one of them was a almost life-size GSD. I never imagined to have a GSD though, my boyfriend always wanted one and I had loved all breeds of dogs but I do not regret ever owning one, that is for sure.


----------



## Harry and Lola

From my fathers side of the family, especially my great aunt, I have photos of her in the 1950's, 60's and 70's with some very good looking GSDs in different places she lived over her life - Australia, India, Greece, England and Eygpt.


----------



## Chicagocanine

I'm really not sure. I've always loved dogs. I think I started saying I wanted to be a veterinarian when I was in kindergarten or so. I grew up with dogs, my family got a puppy the year before I was born so she was here before me, she passed away when I was almost 16 (she was almost 17). Most of my other relatives also had dogs. When I was old enough to get my own pets I did, starting with fish, then frogs and toads I caught, other amphibians, reptiles, hamsters, etc... I also would bring home injured or orphaned animals as a young kid, and then stray kittens/dogs once I was old enough to start being allowed to roam on my own (or my friends/neighbors would bring me them, as I was the "animal expert".) My mom always hated when I would do that, she would tell me I couldn't keep them and get exasperated every time but she never kicked them out... I also started walking dogs in my neighborhood then, and when I was a little older I started doing pet sitting for friends/neighbors.
There was a woman in my neighborhood who was a police officer and rescued/rehomed dogs and cats. I tried to help her out and would walk her dogs and sometime petsit. One of her dogs liked me so much he started showing up at my door-- she sometimes took them to this woody area to play off leash and I guess he decided he'd rather play with me. 
I am not sure when I got interested in GSDs first. When I was about 9 or 10 I started walking a GSD for an old woman in my neighborhood who was disabled and could not walk her dogs. Coco was an awesome dog, a large GSD but very gentle and well behaved. I would walk him to the park as often as I could. A few years later I had another neighbor who had a really nice GSD and Rottie, I was friends with their kid and I also walked and petsat their dogs. I really wanted a GSD of my own and even started researching different breeders when I was 11 or 12. However after our family dog passed away, I ended up finding a stray Golden Retriever instead and when no owner was found I kept her. I had not been a big fan of Goldens until then but she changed my mind. Then I found my terrier mix, and he also made me change my mind about terriers. So I did not end up getting a GSD for a long time.


----------



## TommyB681

When I started having an interest in law enforcement and then when I started my career I was able to see how much these dogs have to offer and realized that there was (IMO) none better than a GSD


----------



## wyoung2153

Zeeva said:


> Where does your love for dogs/GSDs come from? Does it stem from growing up with dogs? Your family/parents always owning a beloved pet? Or do you just love them because you feel it was somehow programmed into you?
> 
> What about your love for the sport you compete in? Is it a family tradition? Or something you've independently learned to enjoy?


I have always loved dogs and had many of all kinds, growing up.. but loved cats more actually. I didn't actually develope a deep love and passion for them until I got Titan, in fact I didn't even really like GSD's (american lines apparently). I wanted a dog to be my companion and security while I lived overseas by myself and fell into a litter of GSD puppies from a poor breeder but (luckily) had an amazing working line, I didn't know better at the time. Just rasing him and learning his behavior and companionship has brought this love of mine to a whole new level. I will never ever be with out a dog for one.. but more specifically a GSD. I just love them. 

I don't really do a sport (I'm assuming dog sport).. either way I don't do either, lol. I am involved in SAR and that was a total unplanned coincidence. Deployed and came back to Titan who had started going with my friends to their SAR training.. continued from there. If it weren't for them, I would have never done it.


----------



## juliejujubean

My love comes from my childhood. I had a rough time making friends but never met a judgemental animal  so i found friendship in 4 legged critters ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessievd

I am a lover of all animals but mostly horses and dogs. Particularly, GSD's. Aside from a Collie, we grew up owning GSD my entire childhood, and breeding them when I was a teenager. My dream was to be a veterinarian (never happened), but also dreamt of living in the country with my critters (finally happened). Dogs were always a part of my family, and still are. Doesn't matter what you look like, how rich you are, what kind of car you drive....all they're worried about is the love they can give/receive... unconditional. Many times when I didn't feel loved, I found it from my 4-legged family. I think people could learn a lot from them!


----------



## petite

I've always wanted to work in with dogs since I was little (which I now do!), apparently I was the child one had to watch as I'd walk right up to any dog, large or small and offer whatever I was eating and a pet. 

My bestfriend as a child was my aunt's white GSD, Ditto (Named after elderly white GSD that passed when I was still a baby). That dog chased field rabbits with me, swam with me, flush snaked away from me. I've wanted one ever since but am an avid adopter of homeless pets. I had an opportunity to have a puppy from an unwanted litter and now I have my own noble shepherd.


----------



## Ellimaybel

We grew up with a female GSD named Cheyenne. She lived to be 18 years old, survived 3 strokes, and was out in the yard playing with us up until the day before she had to be put down. I remembered playing out in the snow with her I would take her toy and go bury it in the snow and tell her to go find it. She always did. I remember thinking this was the world's best tracking dog ever. When I got older it dawned on me that she was always right next to me when I hid her toy, watching my every move lol.


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin

I grew up with dogs my entire life. We had a mixed breed that my mom found before I was born. He was a small dog, probably 25-30 pounds at the most. We then had 2 Chihuahuas, a male and a female. My grandmother had a husky. 2 Brussels Griffons joined us later on, also a male and female. In 2009 we had a toy poodle and 2 years ago we got our first German Shepherd. My entire life I grew up with small dogs and I had always wanted a large one. Watching movies like Balto, All Dogs go to Heaven (my username), Air Bud, Beethoven, The Fox and the Hound, Lady and the Tramp, The Plague Dogs, Lassie, The Littlest Hobo, Due South (Diefenbaker), Homeward Bound, 101 Dalmatians, Good Boy, I could go on for a REALLY long time. As a kid I used to buy books for the day that I would own a large dog. I would read these books all day. Soooo many different breeds, taking zoo many dog breed matching tests, watching so many shows. I had gone through so many resources in preparation for that magical day. At came to the point where I didn't care so much about the breed, I just wanted to have a large dog. So one day about 2 and a half years ago, I convinced my mom and my step dad to get another dog. We looked around for a good breeder and we found one. I read their website and everything seemed perfect. These people were very passionate. We scheduled a meeting with them and we talked for about an hour and a half. My mom and I got along with them great. Unfortunately they didn't have any dogs for sale. The woman and her son wanted to keep the few that had remaining so they could breed more and the woman's son didn't have to sell anymore (He was probably in his 30's). They were in the process of selling a dog, but they weren't certain if the person was a good match, so if that deal didn't go through, we were next in line. The man ended up getting the dog, so we found another breeder. She had a new litter and after 3 weeks of our first meeting with her (The longest 3 weeks of my life) we took home our dog. Bumpy training experience and we're still in the process, but I've enjoyed every second of it. I decided to name his Charlie, after the character "Charlie B. Barkin" from the T.V. show and movie "All Dogs Go to Heaven".

Behold my giant wall of text!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Charlie B Barkin loved your story and your dogs name!


----------



## Maeuselchen Hasenherz

When I was a child I lived in a very "alternative" part of town with loads of students, hippies, punks, freaks... the most dogs I knew back then were Shepherd mixes and most of them, since they had a lot of contact with people and other dogs, were really friendly and well socialised. So for me the typical "dog" was a dog that looked much like a German Shepherd.
When I got older I was bit by a labrador and for a long time I was a bit scared of big dogs, but still admiring how well behaved the German shepherds were, that I met. I also was slightly envious because it looked much more fun having a dog to run around and play with than having a cat that hates children and brings enormous dead rats into the house.
Then my family got our first dog and since then I'm hooked. 
I still love the Molossian breeds because of their temperament but the German Shepherds, because the most were really well trained and because of their friendly but distanced attitude towards strangers have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Ruger Monster

I grew up with a GSD. My dad found her abused, half bald, and barely hanging onto life near his old shop. He took her in with the intentions of getting her put down because he didn't think she'd make it much longer... gave her some food & water and she perked up the following day. The vet estimated her to be about 1-2 years old. We had her until she was 14 and had lyme disease in her kidneys and had to be put down. She was my best friend. I was 12 and crushed to lose her - my dad wasn't going to tell me he was putting her down initially because he knew how much I loved her & wanted to believe she'd be fine, but his employee told him I would be furious if he did it without me getting to say goodbye. 

Ever since then I've wanted another GSD, and am so happy that time has come!


----------



## pyratemom

I grew up with many animals including horses but my very first dog that was really mine was a GSD long coat. I was only 17 but when he started to grow into his full size my mother made me rehome him. He got to spend his life with a friend of mine who babied him like a son so I didn't feel too guilty. After that I always wanted another but went through several other dogs before getting my next one when I was in my 20's. She was half GSD and half Pit (neighbor's dog was quicker than the stud GSD they picked). After that I got another mutt that I rescued from a lobster trap yard but she got hit by a car before she was even 2. Then I found Pyrate with his litter at the shelter. I picked him out when he was 6 weeks old but left him with his litter until 8 weeks. Finally I got enough money together and had the opportunity to get Raina from Germany. Pyrate was my heart dog, but Raina was my dream dog - healthy, good drive, and good German genes. Don't know what I would have done without any of them.


----------



## overtheoxer

My dad has been a breeder for over 30 years. I grew up around them.


----------



## readaboutdogs

We always have had dogs, cats growing up and as an adult. Cody and Clipper were my first GSDs, I had always admired them. Cody was my first true heart dog. He will always hold a special part of my heart. My love of german shepherds came from having Cody and Clipper share my life. I plan to get a collie, but I still yearn for my german shepherds. I would like to get another german shepherd also.


----------



## Moriah

In 1963 there was a house I biked by with friends and I saw a German Shepherd in person for the first time. He was a magnificent looking animal. None of my friends would go near the enclosure where he stood looking at us with that regal aloof look. 

I could't help myself, I had to touch him. Against a chorus of "don't go near him," I went up and stooped down and with my small child's hand put my hand through the fence. He immediately put his jaws around my hand and then released me. We stayed there looking in each other's eyes. He was really something special, I just knew that.


----------



## astrovan2487

I grew up in with cats in a "cat" family and wasn't too big on dogs as a young kid. All the dogs I knew were my neighbor's and friend's dogs who were all typical labs and golden retriever type dogs with the relentless in your face, jump all over you and beg for constant food/attention attitude (which is fine just not my cup of tea) My mom started going to this local produce stand on a small farm and they had this middle aged black and tan GSD there, it was the first GSD I ever met and I loved everything about him, his attitude was unlike any dog I'd ever met. Come to find out this was typical GSD behavior, I wanted one so bad but didn't get one till I got to move out when I was 18-19. I've grown to love all dogs but the only dog for me is a GSD:wub:


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

The first gsd experience I had was when I was 15, living in Colombia for the summer and then some. My cousin's uncle got a puppy gsd. He already had an older gsd named jethro. Poor dog, why would he give the dog such an ugly name? Haha. No offense to anyone named jethro. Brought her to the house we were staying at. Me always having been a dog lover immediately piped up and said I would train her for him! Despite never having trained a dog before. I named her Allison, after myself of course  That is my legal name. she slept in my room with me. I was bonded we her. It was time for me to go back to the USA, and a little while later I heard that she died, must have been parasites or something... I was really sad. At about 21-22 yrs old I got sailor. And the rest is history. Love of my life. Upon having sailor I vowed to never own another breed of dog. GSDs forevaaaa! And now I have mr.CaptainIwanttoplayWithMySqueakytoyallthefriggintime !


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

Shaolin said:


> The first dog I had was a GSD mix. Part of me thinks he was a Bi-Colored GSD, but that's not the point. Anywho, my parents' house caught on fire and he was in the basement. He somehow made it outside and instead of bolting out of fear, he stood outside, barked for a while, then went up the street to my Aunts' house and began barking on her porch/scratching at the door until she came out. He took off back down the street, barking the whole way and my Aunt watched as he went back into the now smoke filled basement and continued to bark his head off. My mother said what woke her up was not the smoke detectors, but the incessant barking of the dog.
> 
> He ended up having burned paws and due to smoke inhalation and burns on his face, he had some sight/smell/hearing problems for the rest of his life, but he was a fantastic dog. I also loved the show Rin Tin Tin and I just absolutely loved any GSD I saw on the street. I think I've always loved GSDs. There was just something so majestic about them and I can't quit loving them. I don't think I'll ever not have a GSD.


Amazing. What an awesome gsd your family had.


----------



## royals17

I don't know why really... for as long as I can remember, I've loved German Shepherds. They're just so gorgeous and smart and fun. They can go hiking and are just such a nice buddy to have.


----------



## danica

I dont know, maybe that he is such a loving boy, so great, non-aggressive, you can take food from his mouth, the kids play with him for hours and he's only happy when he is playing with the kids, he grieves if they are gone, I have never seen such a wonderful dog ever, so my love comes from lots of things about him.


----------



## Stonevintage

Are your really asking where does unconditional love come from?

My pipeline for this is only thru GSD's, IMHO.


----------



## ThorsonVonThorson

When I was born my dad ahd a GS named Zena. All together while growing up we had three of them. So I guess I was more less born to love them.


----------



## River-Otter

I have really enjoyed reading all these. 

I never had a dog growing up, and always wanted one. The little picture book of dogs that was one of my first memories had a picture of an Alsatian police dog, and that's what I wanted. I showed it to my grandfather one day and he told me that in this country, Alsatians are called German Shepherds and he told me about his dog Duke, who had died not long before I was born.
Grandpa had bred German Shepherds for years, but after Duke, couldn't bear to have another. 
I grew up on stories of Duke, but never had a dog until I was 18 and living on my own. Thunder was a GSD/BC mix, and I could tell stories about him all day. After Thunder went where all good dogs go, we had a few rescues, and when my sweet friend Deacon, a BC cross my daughter had pulled out from under a shed one Mother's day, was hit and killed while I was away, like Grandpa did, I said no more dogs. I couldn't take it.

My husband put up with that for a little while, and then told me it was flat out unnatural to see me without a dog, and he was getting me one. I like GSDs, right? He was buying one in a month. I could pick one, or at the end of the month he was bringing one home on his own.

Since he meant it, I started looking, and was lucky enough to find a perfect (for what I wanted) one-time breeder, and we brought home my first GSD, and my first girl (always wanted a female dog, every rescue that ever showed up was a boy) who I named Sunni, after my Grandpa Sonny.
And the world was once again in balance. I don't think I'll ever be without a GSD.


----------



## Nikitta

We had an awesome dog named Pal when I was growing up. He was a Samoyed. I'm not sure when I became obsessed with this breed. I was kind of raised on RinTintin too I guess. What I actually wanted more then anything in the world was a horse. I cut my teeth on Walter Farley novels. We always had various pets. etc. hamsters, birds. Mom was always a soft touch for any animal that was hurt. When I moved out, my first dog was an irish setter. I loved him but didn't really like how hard they were to train. My second dog was a GSD. God, he was smart. I wanted to train him right so I signed up for a summer dog training class and tried to work him at what I thought they would be on. I was already two weeks late joining the class and with my rotating schedule at work I would miss half the classes. I trained him for 3 days and went to the class. They were working on the down command that week. The instructor was showing ok say down and shove them here. I said," what about them just going down on command?" He said," Oh no. That's weeks down the road." I said," But my dog does it now." I gave Sarron the command," Down." He went down. The instructor said," How long did you train him?" I said," 3 days." He said," You don't need to be in this class." LOL I have loved the breed to death ever since and I'm on my 6th and 7th ones.
P.S. Oh and BTW, when I moved out I bought my first horse too. I've owned a horse ever since.


----------



## lexiz

I have no idea where my love of dogs came from. My parents aren't dog people, and neither are my brothers. Ever since I was a child, I've been obsessed with dogs and puppies. Finally, when I was just barely a teenager, my parents bought me the most wonderful puppy. Ever since then, I've been totally hooked. We had almost seven amazing years together before he passed away. Now, Vesper is my first puppy since then after a couple of years without one.


----------



## amburger16

My dads side of the family, they like to recycle animals.. I think its disgusting.. Anyways, my dad worked at a scrap yard on weekends when I was 7ish, I spent every weekend there with him and Thunder, the giant rotti guard dog. That dog followed me everywhere, played with me, let me walk her on a leash.. (Everyone told me she would drag me down the road on my face). The scrap yard was getting rid of her.. Had no idea at the time why, we took her in. Turns out she bit a kid.. My dad instantly gave her back.. or gave her to whoever.. I was so heartbroken. Still am almost 20 years later, and I know to this day some idiot wasn't watching their kid and I never got to see my bestfriend again because of it. 
Teach your kids how to treat animals!

My assumption here is RIP THUNDER :rip:


----------



## Pepper311

When I was 5 years old I would act like a dog. I acted like a dog for years after too long after. I just loved them I don't really know why. We had friends and family that had dogs and I think they sparked my love. 

When I was 9 I was crazy about dogs and dog breeds. I got a breed book and studied them all not kidding quiz me. Out of all the dogs I read about the german shepherd was my Fav. I would sketch them and dream about one day having one. I met a few and loved them all. When I was in 7th grade I got my first dog. I had to go to summer school to get her. My mom did not like dogs. I wanted a GSD but they told me they are too big and all the health issues. So I got a Boarder collie mix who was awesome. 

Now I am adult I wanted a GSD but my husband said no because he was scared of them since he was chased down and bitten by one when he was 10. So we compromised and I got a GSD Mix. My husband loves her and now he is ok with the idea of even rescuing GSD when we lose our old pitbull dog. 

After having my dog Cookie that is half GSD I only want GSD and or GSD Mixes. They just match my personality is so many ways it's kind of creepy.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I have no idea tbh. Both sides of the family has had their fair share of dogs. Though my aunt on my mom's side is a big animal lover too, so everyone thinks I got it from her mainly. As long as I can remember I have always wanted a GSD, so when we got Molly I was super excited. My mom had one growing up and my great grandma had them and loved them.


----------



## wyoung2153

My love came from raising Titan to be honest. I actually didn't even think I liked the breed when I moved on my own in Germany. I saw one once when I was little and I thought he was ugly.. then when I was looking for a dog there was an ad for GSD puppies and for whatever reason I checked em out and Titan got me right in the feels!  Now here I am... obsessed. :wild:


----------



## Muneraven

For a few years my parents were "backyard breeders" of cocker spaniels in my small town because everyone wanted a puppy out of our female, Mitzi. 

Then, when I was nineteen, some friends got me a puppy . . .just a random puppy someone was giving away. He was a mutt with probably a lot of short-coated collie in him, and very protective and smart. My Noah. I can't tell you how much that dog meant to me. I was a dumb kid still and he was better to me than I was to him, no doubt, as I knew nothing about quality food or anything. I also didn't understand how much he loved me. He lived his last few years with my parents because I was in grad school, and my Mom adored him and he helped her through some tough and lonely times, but she wasn't me, and I didn't realize Noah actually missed me until I came home when he was old and mostly deaf and had failing eyesight. I went right out to see him and he . . .it is hard to explain . . .he yodeled for joy and cried and threw himself on me. And I knew, he had missed me all that time and didn't understand where I went. It was awful, and humbling, and just writing this makes me cry because, you know, I didn't mean to make him so sad and he was my boy, my Noah, and he saved me in so many ways. I loved him. I didn't understand that, for some dogs, there is no substitute ever for their one person, not even if they really like other family members.

So, though I adore dogs like crazy, I didn't get another one until I was forty-ish and owned a home with a yard and was as sure as I could be that I could keep a dog for his or her whole life and be as good to my dog as my dog is to me, you know? And since then we have had two sweet mutts who lived to 12 and 13 respectively, one dog we had to rehome because he was a bad fit, and now three young dogs, one a GSD and one a half-GSD/Belgian.  I am home with them all the time. I think they are all happy boys. And if everything ever goes South and we lose everything? I will give up everything to keep them with me because I understand now: It isn't the fenced yard, the fancy food, or anything else, although it is great to give one's dogs those things. But, in the end, it is us that matters to them. My dogs would not willingly walk away from me for any reason. I owe them the same.


----------



## acacia

I worked as a k9 officer for a private security company and was issued a GSD. Three of them really. The first had confidence issues, the second couldn't ride in a car without getting sick (bad for a patrol company) and the third was amazing. Never had a more enjoyable job.


----------



## Jason1A

My father purchased 4 trained German Shepherds for the property in 1989 when he went to China for work. I was 6 at the time and my mom didn't want guns in the house so we got dogs. They were a ton of fun, kept the solicitors away from the house and occasionally walked me to school. 
When I was 9, 3 young gentleman hopped our back fence and made it about 6 feet from their entry point. Our alpha "Bruno" paw slapped my mom awake(which he knew she hated) before they were even over the wall. One young man lost 2 fingers when he tried to pry his wrist out of Brunos mouth. Needless to say they got steaks for almost a month before the vet told us to cut it out because they were getting fat. Bruno was nicknamed "the barrister" because if I was getting yelled out for doing something stupid, which was often he would vocalize and argue with my mom until she had enough and sent him away. Almost everyone we knew had Shepherds or at least a shepherd with their other dogs. 

Besides GSDs I had a Siberian Husky after the 4 Shepherds. After 15.5 years of adventures with the old girl I had to put her out in March of this year. When it was time to consider another dog the GSD was at the top of my list. On June 18th I got Yogi a GSD/Lab mix when I was back home in So Cal for a visit. It wasn't planned or anything it just kind of happened.


----------



## Michael W

Stories my father told me of his first German Shepherd.


----------



## kimsdamom

I have always had dogs in my life as far back as I can remember. Starting with dachshunds. My parents never wanted large dog breeds, so we always had little dogs. Because of that, when I was old enough to have a dog of my own, on my own, it was a big breed. I had always wanted a GSD but never had one until 4 years ago. I love both of my babies. One is a rescue and the other is a purebred, and they are both the best dogs ever!


----------



## HeavyMetal

My grandparents always had GSDs and my first interaction with any dog was with their all black GSD named "Gippy". We were best friends until he passed away when I was about six. I loved that dog and I always wanted to have another companion just like him.


----------



## lalabug

As I was growing up as a young adult, I had a great deal of respect for our DARE officer(drug resistance education) assigned to my school, Gary. His K9 was a beautiful GSD named Barry. I grew up with Gary and Barry from about 6th grade all the way through highschool. Those two were at every school assembly, every football game, and you could even catch them at the local coffee shop together welcoming visitors to sit and talk. I went to Barry's Funeral service with the police department when he passed. I have ALWAYS had a great respect and love for so many aspects of the breed, and I know it started there! <3


----------



## islanddog

Littlest Hobo, don't laugh. Beautiful dog.
My mom wanted a gsd just like that, and went out and got one (some Hoofprints bloodlines).
She was gorgeous, and just full of VERY Rough fun. Nice dog, but wrestled like she meant it with all the sound and fury of a real fight. Landed butterfly bites on bare arms, shredded leather sleeves and tugs. She became my very first dog when I inherited her.
I love gsd's because they are such natural looking and acting dogs. 
I also love the way they can give you sass back. Strong, tough, smart.


----------



## Johnnny13

I have had dogs my whole life. While living in Thailand I had a Akita and a Beagle. I went to a movie with my wife and drank a bit. After the movie we visited a pet store and there was a GSD in one of the cages. After playing with him I just threw down the money and took him home. I think their temperament, athleticism, and appearance did it for me. Years later I have 4 dogs and one of them is a giant GSD. He's always up for adventures and I'll always have a GSD.


----------



## woopiee

I have a boxer and a black lab, which are both great dogs. As far as other animals go, I have a saltwater fish tank too; not really pets, but animals nonetheless, my love for animals comes from the childhood


----------



## Sebastian Murarescu

I took it from my uncle,when i was a kid i used to visit my grandparents a lot ,my uncle had his house near them and he loves GSDs
First GSD of his was Sindy,died of old age, i don't remember much about her,just that you could not ride your bike around her,when the wheels were spinning she just had to chew them.
After Sindy died,i remember him getting Max ,i was there when he bought him,and took him to the vet,he died of old age as well.
Now i got Odin,my first GSD ,but surely not the last


----------



## car2ner

I've been blessed to have a few really good dogs in my life, starting as a kid and up through now. As I started getting into IPO and now man-trailing I've been listening to more and more dog training podcasts. It is amazing how much you can learn about just life in general while listening to these trainers work through the best ways to communicate with our dogs.


----------



## Aly

car2ner said:


> I've been blessed to have a few really good dogs in my life, starting as a kid and up through now. As I started getting into IPO and now man-trailing I've been listening to more and more dog training podcasts. It is amazing how much you can learn about just life in general while listening to these trainers work through the best ways to communicate with our dogs.


Can you list a few of your favorite podcasts, @car2ner?

Thanks!


----------



## Jenny720

I grew up with dogs so did my siblings though are not dog crazy so I believe it’s in the blood. Ginger was my first dog in kindergarten I was I remember teaching her tricks. Lol! She was an older dog and I remember using many treats. She humores me as much as could. She was not spayed and at the time everyone let their dogs run loose it was crazy. I would try to get my parents to keep some of the male dogs with fail-that would visit the house some would actually try to break into the house. My parents were not active with any of the dogs that we had. I remember it was me who did things with the dog at a very early age and only having access to learn things through books at the time. They often accompanied me on many ventures.


----------



## cjb65

I was promised a puppy when I was 10 but I had to research, select and find my own. There was a litter of German Shepherds for $15 each (this was in the 70's) and I got my first GSD pup "Heidi". She was my constant companion and guardian angel through my childhood. I had a rough rough childhood and she was there - super intuitive, leaned into me on bad days etc. Unfortunately, her hips were so bad that I had to have her put down when she was 8 and I was 18.

I just did not have the heart to get another GSD until this past year. I've had rough collies, danes, mastiffs and a sheltie. 8 years ago, my wife left me with 6 kids and during that hellish process, I promised myself that I would get myself the "dream dog" when I got through the worst of it. Last Spring I got "Winston", a then 4.5 month old GSD. He was exactly what I wanted: European bred, large, plush coat, black and red. He is the most challenging dog I've ever had but I am extremely attached and love him dearly. I think he has spent FAR too much time with me as he is basically obsessed and follows me around the house constantly. Ha.


----------



## cjb65

I also do think that it's in your blood as an individual thing. None of my siblings are crazy about dogs and I have loved all kinds of animals my entire life. I've had dogs, cats, horses, goats, rabbits, chickens, ducks, geese.


----------



## car2ner

Aly said:


> Can you list a few of your favorite podcasts, @car2ner?
> 
> Thanks!


lets see if we can add some more to this thread. 

https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-theory-methods/747463-podcasts-about-training.html


----------



## mkculs

I've loved dogs from growing up with them--family, friends, community. Many dogs ran freely around our neighborhood (in the days before leash laws there) so I had a chance to meet many different breeds. 

My heart dog was a 10 month old deaf Aussie I spotted at the Humane Society on a field trip with students. We bonded instantly. He was by far the smartest dog I've ever owned. He learned things I never actually tried to teach him. I taught him "stay" in the house, for example. Then one day he was about to run in front of a car that I hadn't heard, for some reason, so in a panic I threw up the stay signal and he fell to the ground in a solid stay--saved his life, I am sure. 

I've had 2 purebred Aussies and my current is 1/4 Aussie, 3/4 BC. Fun and smart but I didn't work with him like I did the first two--I let my kids walk him, for example, so he's awful on a leash. But I will start working with him now that I'm relearning things as I work with my foster GSD (who may become mine; we just have to wait and see). 

Humans and dogs are a natural fit, and I tend to believe that dogs "domesticated themselves," vs. humans taking in wolf pups from the wild.


----------



## ADogCalledQuest

I've loved dogs, and specific breeds (sighthounds, GSDs, and a few others) since early childhood. I don't remember not wanting a show GSD. I drew famous show GSDs on my homework as a kid. When I got my first GSDs, they were rescues. However, they cemented my love for the breed in general. Showing my sighthounds in the 90s I got to see show dogs like Dallas and Leroy Brown. I knew I had to had to have one!


----------

